# stare seduto/essere seduto



## Joshua P.

Buongiorno,

ho un dubbio riguardo ai verbi "stare seduto" e "essere seduto".
Qual è la differenza? Per tradurre una frase volevo scrivere "L'impiegata stava seduta in poltrona", però poi ho letto la stessa frase con il verbo "essere".


----------



## VogaVenessian

Le due frasi sono perfettamente uguali.

Ti faccio presente che i VERBI sono STARE e ESSERE. "Seduto" è un aggettivo che deriva dal participio passato di un terzo verbo: SEDERE (che nel nostro caso non entra in gioco). Non azzardo oltre nell'analisi grammaticale/ logica (che non sono il mio forte).


----------



## Joshua P.

Grazie.

Comunque sì, so che "seduto" deriva da "sedere"... forse sarebbe stato meglio parlare di frasi.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Joshua. Hai visto la discussione su essere/stare? 
sono a casa / sto a casa


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Necsus said:


> Hai visto la discussione su essere/stare?
> sono a casa / sto a casa



Dopo aver letto quella discussione, io credo che la differenza entre i due (a parte i regionalismi) sia:



mesciua said:


> Sono a casa: In questo momento mi trovo a casa
> Sto a casa: rimango a casa



Quindi, direi obbligatoriamente:

L'impiegata vuole stare (= rimanere/restare) seduta per qualche minuto.

Non stare (= rimanere/restare) lì seduto!

L'impiegata è (stato attuale) seduta ora su quella sedia.

?



VogaVenessian said:


> Le due frasi sono perfettamente uguali.



Secondo la definizione fornita nella discussione correlata, che ho copiato sopra, questo è sbagliato in italiano standard ed è valido solo in alcune regioni d'Italia. Ho frainteso qualcosa?


----------



## symposium

Ciao Joshua! "Stare" indica la presenza fisica di qualcosa o qualcuno in un luogo, la sua posizione. Siccome "stare seduti" è la descrizione della posizione fisica di una persona, mi sembra che sia proprio corretto in italiano standard, così come "stare in piedi/ stare storto/ stare in cucina" o altre espressioni del genere. In italiano standard (cioè grammaticalmente corretto e non regionale) "stare" è usato anche per indicare lo stato di salute di una persona: "sto bene (sono sano)/ sto male (sono ammalato)". In alcune regioni d'Italia si usa "stare" al posto di "essere" per descrivere una condizione passeggera: "sta ammalato/ sta arrabbiato/ sta innamorato...". Questo non è italiano standard.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

symposium said:


> Ciao Joshua!



Alan  



symposium said:


> In italiano standard (cioè grammaticalmente corretto e non regionale) "stare" è usato anche per indicare lo stato di salute di una persona: "sto bene (sono sano)/ sto male (sono ammalato)".



Questo è inaccurato. "stare" è usato con avverbi legati al benessere generale (bene / male). "essere" è usato con aggettivi che indicano lo stato di salute di una persona (sano / (am)malatto).

Vorrei che qualcuno confermasse se i miei esempi nel mio ultimo post sono corretti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sta'/ stai seduto è sicuramente corretto. Nessuno direbbe "sii seduto", soprattutto quando si dà un ordine. Stessa cosa; immagina questo dialogo: _Siediti, c'è una sedia. No, grazie, sto seduto. _In tutti questi casi,_ stare _è sinonimo di restare, rimanere.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Olaszinhok said:


> Nessuno direbbe "sei seduto", soprattutto quando si dà un ordine. Stessa cosa; immagina questo dialogo: _Siediti, c'è una sedia. No, grazie, sto seduto. _



Sono d'accordo con l'utilizzo di "stare" con gli ordini, ma non sono sicuro del tuo ultimo esempio ("sto seduto"). Le persone del Nord Italia sono d'accordo?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Alan Evangelista said:


> Le persone del Nord Italia sono d'accordo?



Io so parlare italiano.  

Leggi anche qui: stare-seduto: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani
E qui: sedére² in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Mary49

Olaszinhok said:


> Sta'/ stai seduto è sicuramente corretto. Nessuno direbbe "sii seduto", soprattutto quando si dà un ordine. Stessa cosa; immagina questo dialogo: _Siediti, c'è una sedia. No, grazie, sto seduto. _In tutti questi casi,_ stare _è sinonimo di restare, rimanere.


Ciao, il dialogo da te suggerito come esempio è un po' strano; come si fa a dire a qualcuno che è già seduto "Siediti"? Forse perché i due parlano al telefono?   
Se qualcuno mi dicesse "Siediti" io risponderei "*Sono *(già) seduta", non "*Sto *seduta";  viceversa direi "Sto seduta" per rimarcare il fatto che, ad esempio, non voglio alzarmi in piedi se qualcuno mi sollecita: "Dai, alzati in piedi!" "No, sto seduta".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mary49 said:


> Se qualcuno mi dicesse "Siediti" io risponderei "*Sono *(già) seduta", non "*Sto *seduta


Scusami Mary, hai ragione! Volevo scrivere: _alzati…  _Non cambia comunque il senso di ciò che stavo asserendo o, meglio, che  cercavo di asserire. 
Certo, la mia frase, formulata com'era, aveva poco senso. _La gatta frettolosa fece i gattini ciechi. _


----------



## MoltoMahler

"Essere seduti" e "Stare seduti" sono spesso interscambiabili. Allo stesso tempo, pongono l'accento su due aspetti diversi della stessa situazione / immagine: lo stato e l'azione.
"Dov'è Sempronio?" --> "E' seduto laggiù ad aspettare il suo turno"
"Che cosa sta facendo Sempronio?" --> "Sta seduto laggiù ad aspettare il suo turno"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ricordo a tutti che se ne è già discusso a lungo

Essere da solo / Stare da solo
Non essere/stare più nella pelle
stare attento vs. essere attento 
Essere/stare a casa
stare - essere


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ricordo a tutti che se ne è già discusso a lungo



Scusami, ma ho letto alcuni di questi argomenti correlati che tu hai indicato e loro contengono tante opinioni contrastanti sulla differenza tra i due verbi che semplicemente non riesco a capirla, ancora meno applicar tale conoscenza ad altri contesti come questo.

Per esempio, puoi vedere sopra che ho provato a usare una regola fornita nel thread sulla differenza tra "essere / stare a casa" per "essere / stare seduto" e non ci sono riuscito.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alan Evangelista said:


> Per esempio, puoi vedere sopra che ho provato a usare una regola fornita nel thread sulla differenza tra "essere / stare a casa" per "essere / stare seduto" e non ci sono riuscito.


Spesso non c'è differenza, soprattutto nelle regioni d'italia dove si usa "stare" per tutto.


----------

